# your neck of the woods



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I usually drive within a 75 mile radius of my home everyday,and i notice what type of mowers and tractors are used.The most common are Murry,followed by either Snapper or John Deere.Anything else is a rarity,including my own 2 brands.I have never seen a Cub Cadet or a White being used,and the only Simplicity I have ever seen has been in pictures.
What brands are the most common in your area?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

What's the cheap $h!t WallyWorld sells? That's #1. The rest is a mixture of Deere, Cub, Sears & Husqvarna. 

Angel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Murray , Snapper , MTD YardMachines , Craftsman , Cub , JD , Gravely , Simplicity. In that order just like Angel said the cheapest stuff gets sold the most.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

In town I see mostly push mowers, Home Depot Deeres, and the Commercial guys with their ZTR's and walk-behinds. On the way to my property on the old blacktops I see a lot of Green, although someone on my road has a silver Craftsman rider.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mainly Craftsman and JD's. Yard Machine here and there but not much.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Its a mix in my area, Lots of Deeres, a Craftsman or 2, a Stanley, A couple MTDs and a clapped out Cub Cadet that has sat in one neighbors front yard for the last 6 years.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

A pretty big mix here. We have two dealers in the aera, a MF dealer that sells MF's, and Ingersoll's, and a JD dealer. So we see a bit of all of those. LOTS of the Scotts,Sabor, LD L models. Probably becouse of the JD dealer, AND a HD 20min away. We are in a farly small town, and a lot of houses have a fair bit of land, so there is a lot of compact tractors also. And of corse we have all the MTD brands. Store brands etc.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

in my neighborhood.. mostly Deere L's, and sears.. and my simplicity.. 
around town.. pretty much the same.. mostly sears and deeres.. (non L's for the bigger yards) weve got a cub dealer close by so we see a smattering of cubs... if i had to guess:
1. sears
2. Deeres
3. murry/MTD
4. cubs


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The most common is Cub followed by Craftsman then Deere, with a little of everything else after that. We used to have 2 Cub dealers nearby, but one closed. Have a very good Deere dealer nearby. I get to see some old stuff too, like Power Kings, Cub LoBoys, real Bolens, and odd stuff like Hondas, and Yamahas (the 2 Yamahas I have seen sure are quiet machines, don't know why they are not available any more)


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Around here I'd say Craftsman, then JD, then Husqvarna, then the MTD brands. Rare to see Cub, rarer to see MF, Simplicity doesn't exist here. There's one New Holland with a contractor.


----------

